# Pregnant, Single and Horny?



## bloodbinds

So i have recently found myself single - pretty much an equal decision
There is a guy that i have been friends with for years, we've always had this flirtation... and i know that he has always had real feelings for me.

I saw him the other day and we spent the night laughing joking and talking - he texted me later saying he still has feelings for me and thinks he always will etc

Now, of course, he knows that i'm pregnant, and that my situation is difficult. He says things like he's prepared to wait for me - he's waited 5 years after all.

I'm struggling to know if i have feelings for him - i know i could, if i let myself. But i'm still getting over my Ex, still learning to cope to be a single parent, still wondering how things are going to turn out. I know better than anyone that i'm not ready for another relationship, not ready to fall in love again.

But i can't help enjoying the attention, enjoying the thought of having someone love me again - despite everything!

But what i'm trying to say is, i'm confused about having feelings for anyone while i'm pregnant with another mans baby. He keeps saying he wants to see me - just as friends - but because he has feelings for me, and i might have feelings for him, it doesn't seem right to see him while i'm pregnant...i feel, guilty? I think. I should be concentrating completely on the pregnancy, not on feelings for other men!!

Is anyone else going through this? Any ideas on what to do? :-S


----------



## lou_w34

Yeah kinda, but i dont have anyone at the moment, i just always feel guilty when i think about myself being in another relationship. The way i see it is though, i bet your ex is not sitting around thinking, i better wait as im going to be having a baby. My ex has already found somebody else to be with, so i dont think its right to have these double standards where women feel so guilty and men can get away with everything.

I think if your still getting over your ex though, maybe you should wait, just so your thinking with a clearer head, after all if he's waited this long, i dont see why he wouldnt wait longer, and if he really is worth it, he will still be there when youve had the baby and everything feels more settled for you.

However, the decision is yours, and you have to do what you feel is right for you =)


----------



## jen1604

Sent you a PM about it honey :thumbup: x


----------



## purpledahlia

aw you shouldnt feel guilty as hard as it sounds, you deserve to be in a happy relationship aswell. He might be the perfect person to be there for you when your down and lonely etc. if you want to wait till you have a clear head then thats a good idea too but please dont feel guilty about possibly being in a happy relationship! x


----------



## bloodbinds

I know you're all right. I could just let it happen and actually have the possibility of being in a happy relationship, at the same time i probably will wait a little while - i dont want to use him to get over my ex, which i know im still doing. I have to get my ex completely out of my system before i bring another man in. Maybe after LO is born, and we have a routine and im used to her, i can think about getting my life (and love life!) back on track again, until then, if he really wants me, im sure he'll wait


----------



## purpledahlia

I think thats a good plan, Get over ex, Have baby, Get routine and settles etc, Then think about love and life. I will be doing the same but ill need to add a job in somewhere! haha.


----------



## bloodbinds

Ohh, gosh! Don't get me started on jobs! I will need to get one after my maternity allowance finishes so i can have some extra cash - just part time methinks! I just hope that the job offers pick up by then - its so difficult to get a job right now!! Lol.


----------



## purpledahlia

well on the news said the employment rate is going up... and the recession is gonna end sooner rather than later so in a few months im sure we will be fine!


----------



## Amy-Lea

This is very similar to my story! OH had always wanted to go out with me and i kept putting it off because apart from bumping into him in town, he was off the internet! I met FOB, slept with him & fell pregnant within 2 weeks. My now OH and I became closer as he helped me through a difficult relationship with the FOB, I eventually left FOB, me and OH got reaaaal close, he told me he loved me etc yet was scared that he would get scared when the baby was born and let me down. I went to America for a month and we emailed and called everyday, I came back and he told me he would rather give it a bloody good go than think what if. 8 months later we lived together and have been together for a good 18 months :cloud9:

I think if it will make you happy go for it!


----------



## suzanne108

Sorry but the title of this thread made me chuckle :thumbup: 

I kinda do feel more horny - like they say you do in 2nd trimester. In saying that I don't think I'd actually want to do it...I just seem to like thinking about it!!! I even had a naughty dream about one of FOBs best mates hehe!! 

Sorry, that was prob a bit off topic!!!!!! xx


----------

